# Construction Procedures and Forms



## [email protected] (May 5, 2011)

Looking to get a company ISO 9000 registered and need a ready to go package of construction procedures, work instructions, checklist, forms, etc. Wondering if there is anything out there?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's a place called ISO.ORG that has a lot of info about ISO 9000.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

just refer the site
http://www.iso.org/iso/iso_9000_essentials


----------



## tgreen (Sep 14, 2010)

what would be the benefit of being an iso 9000 registerd company. i have contracted a lot of work, and never seen where this would be beneficial. if i was wanting to find standardized forms i would look to other trade orgonizations like AGC. in my experience their documents are accepted for most applications. 
Most of the forms we use are internally produced and if we are concerned about leagal issues with them i have them reviewed by our attorney


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

People has trust w iso certified firms.
Its nothing, systematics rules and proper working reports


----------

